# VC Engineering Mode/Map Update



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a lot of interest/use in here, but in case to is of use to someone...

1. Navigate to the Settings screen:
















2. Press and hold both the left soft key and the back button (on the centre console) together for 10 seconds:








3. The Engineering Menu should be displayed (if not, retry pressing the left and back keys):









Here you can perform various options. For example interactive map update:
















Select Standard:








Scroll down past the N/A update options:








NavDB, Eggnog, Truffles and SpeechResVDE should all be showing Y for a map update:








If they are not, by selecting each sub item you can find the corrupt/missing components:








Or if all showing Y, you can start the update:
































































Once unit reboots, select resume:








And cancel compare (maps will have updated correctly on restart, despite the warning):









To exit Engineering Mode, backup to the main Engineering Mode menu and press and hold the same two centre console keys (left and back) for another 10 seconds.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent, Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm sure I should pay attention here [smiley=book2.gif] especially with all the great screen shots (thank-you).

Under what circumstances would this be useful for example would this allow older cars to update their maps to 2018 if they had them on SD without visting the dealership or something else?

In short I'm confused and curious because by far the majority of posts are useful, entertaining and sometimes both so don't I want to miss a trick just because I don't understand.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

forthay said:


> Under what circumstances would this be useful for example would this allow older cars to update their maps to 2018 if they had them on SD without visting the dealership or something else?


As I said, not a whole lot of use. I just wanted to document entry to the Engineering Mode.

If you have a map update that won't update (due to a corrupt download or faulty SD Card/Stick, for example) then it will give you some feedback where the problem is.
The standard "user" map update procedure doesn't do that, and just says "no update found". Which isn't a lot of whole lot of help if you're trying to fault find a failed update...


----------



## ATT67 (Mar 23, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> Not a lot of interest/use in here, but in case to is of use to someone...
> 
> 1. Navigate to the Settings screen:
> 
> ...


Good post mate!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks dude! Very good to know!
Any other thing that Engineering mode is useful for? 

*P.s-* can Audi dealer find out that I used Engineering mode and get pissy about it? Or its untraceable?


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

Hi Guys

We've got an April 2015 TT with the VC & NAV. Just found out that the maps are 2015 too. We asked the dealer to update the software & maps before we purchased the car and they advised this will be done. Didn't think of checking it onsite but now 2 weeks later we've found out that the updates have not been done.

So from MyAudi, I downloaded the UK & Ireland maps (also Iceland included) only to an SD card and popped it in the glove box to update the maps but it failed to find an update. Tried a separate SD card and it also failed. Then tried Engineering Mode and it reads the SD card(s) but when I get to NAVDB, there is a question mark in it. If I enter it I cannot select anything from the menu (Nothing to select or similar) and that goes with all the options below NAVDB.

So re-downloaded to a USB stick too - exactly the same issue - doesn't look like I can update the maps. SD cards & USB formatted on Windows to FAT32 One of the selling points of the cat was the VC with the maps.

Any ideas?

Lance


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Which version of maps is MyAudi offering you from the site?

For April 2015 the 3 years of downloads supplied from new will have expired in April 2018. At that point the site should have stopped offering you updates, so I think late 2017 would be your 5th (and last) 6 monthly update. After that the site should have stopped offering you any newer updates. If the maps are newer than that, then the car will refuse to download them unless the car has been instructed that the licence has been extended.

My thinking is dealer extended/enabled your Connect membership (so you can access maps) but forgot to extend the licence on the car, which I know from experiment is necessary but do not know exactly how it is done.

The easiest thing here would be to go back to the dealer and get this remedied. Point out both the fact that they didn't update the maps as agreed at time of sale, and that for some reason (I suspect licence related) you cannot do it yourself. Take them the SD and USB stick so you can demonstrate the problem.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Mines 2015 as well - just logged into myaudi - it's showing this

digital road map, Europe version 2018/2019 You can buy up-to-date maps from your Audi partner.
digital road map, Europe version 2017/2018

Then you can download the 17/18 version


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Gh0sty said:


> Mines 2015 as well - just logged into myaudi - it's showing this
> 
> digital road map, Europe version 2018/2019 You can buy up-to-date maps from your Audi partner.
> digital road map, Europe version 2017/2018
> ...


Yes, but are you the original owner? Or at very least registered with MyAudi prior to your subscription expiring?

As dadsincharge has only just got the car, I expect (we'll need him to confirm) that it is only showing:

digital road map, Europe version 2018/2019

With no option to download the earlier release?


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

Hi

No option to choose an earlier download. It's a shame as the vehicle has not had any map downloads since leaving the factory (as showing 2015 maps in the VC). I registered through MyAudi but obviously the license has expired.

All is not lost though as Audi Nottingham have agreed to update them FOC as we were advised it would be done when we purchased the car


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

dadsincharge said:


> No option to choose an earlier download. It's a shame as the vehicle has not had any map downloads since leaving the factory (as showing 2015 maps in the VC). I registered through MyAudi but obviously the license has expired.
> 
> All is not lost though as Audi Nottingham have agreed to update them FOC as we were advised it would be done when we purchased the car


That's great. Yes, licence expired but not in the same way as for Gh0sty.

It would be nice to know what the dealership have to do though. I suspect just plug in the computer and update the licence....

Ideally you'll want to make sure that whatever they do is NOT just update the maps, but make sure they enable the car so you can continue to update the maps yourself.


----------



## Audittpak (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi! Anyone knows how to activate the update with Vagcom? Because on Myaudi i'm allowed to download the 2018/2019 version but then nothing happens in my car. The update is not detected....


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Audittpak said:


> Hi! Anyone knows how to activate the update with Vagcom? Because on Myaudi i'm allowed to download the 2018/2019 version but then nothing happens in my car. The update is not detected....


Are you past your 3 years of updates? That will cause "no update found".
Or are you not the original owner of the vehicle (speak to Audi), or had you're maps activated privately (speak to third party installer).

Other than the way using engineering mode in the OP, I don't know of how to do this. Sorry.
Are you sure your update is valid (not corrupt in some way) and located in the root directory of the media? Try different media and also redownloading.

There is a function in VCDS to completely erase the flash and start over. I have used this before when I installed a corrupted update and hung the navigation. It would be an extremely risky option for you though, as would almost certainly leave you without any maps at all....


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

pcbbc said:


> Yes, but are you the original owner? Or at very least registered with MyAudi prior to your subscription expiring?
> 
> As dadsincharge has only just got the car, I expect (we'll need him to confirm) that it is only showing:
> 
> ...


Sorry only just saw this - I got my my15 2 months ago - registered myaudi when I got the vin, and got them to add me a sub for connect.

I didn't buy from Audi so won't have got the extra update options added as part of the deal - oh to know that before!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

I would suggest you start a chat session with Audi, or send them an email:
https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html

You should at least be able to download the last map you were entitled to. If you are very lucky and ask nicely you might be able to wangle an extension to your connect subscription. I doubt it, but maybe worth a try.


----------



## meszrum (Jun 27, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> Audittpak said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Anyone knows how to activate the update with Vagcom? Because on Myaudi i'm allowed to download the 2018/2019 version but then nothing happens in my car. The update is not detected....
> ...


Hi pcbbc,

did you mean that using engineering mode - according to the tutorial you had posted (great work!) - is possible to ovveride 5 updates limit?
I have 15 MY TTS (first owner) and of course I am unable to install 2018/19 map update - is it possible for me to bypass update limit using engineering mode?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

meszrum said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the way using engineering mode in the OP, I don't know of how to do this.
> ...


Sorry, I should have been clearer. I do not know of any way to override the 5 update limit.

My quote above was in regard to the request "Anyone knows how to activate the update with Vagcom?". So I was just attempting to confirm that this is the only other method I know of to apply the update. It's only real advantage is that it offers you some feedback as to what is wrong if the update will not apply. For example a corrupt or missing files.


----------



## kammy (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi, is there any difference to using this method to get into the Engineering mode, vs using the Nav/Map button pushed up and the Radio button pressed down ?

Both methods work on my car, so wondered why there were 2 ways of doing the same thing?

And how does Engineering mode differ to developer mode ?


----------



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

@pcbbc Excellent guide!

Does anyone know if the 3 year / 5 update restriction applies to all TT. Or is this restriction market specific?
I have a TT built in 2014 initially sold in Germany. I wonder if it is worth trying loading the 2021 maps (there's link somewhere on this forum) on usb stick or SD card and try the procedure described above.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maps free updates lasts 3 years; no way to install latest maps, unless you have the licence crack


----------

